# Ein Koi? Oder nicht?



## rcnerd (27. Juli 2013)

Ach ja Bilder


----------



## Desimona (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo ???? rcnerd????
hast du da einen Gostkoi in deinem Teich? Schaut so aus.





ich glaube das ist kein "schwarz/gelb" sondern eher ein "silber/grau/schwarz" und es handelt sich hier um einen GhostKoi  o d e r ?

*Nur im ruhigen Teich spiegelt sich das Licht der Sterne. (Chinesische Weisheit)*


----------



## rcnerd (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi alle zusammen, erst mal danke für eure Antworten, 
Es freut mich das vor allem mein Gold- Schwarzer für so einige fragen u Einschätzungen sorgt. Leider weis ich selber nicht genau was das für eine Art ist, hab noch einen zweiten der auch einen goldenen Kopf hat , der Körper aber eher Silber ist. Vermute mal das es ein Koi sind. Versuche mal Bilder von den zweien zu bekommen, aber eigentlich ist das ja nicht das richtige Thema für koi bilder. 
Aber eines weis ich sicher, ein BVB Fan ist er nicht


----------



## Desimona (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*

Hi ??rcnerd??,
ich habe so einen Fisch bei meinem Fischteich-Fachhändler im Teich gesehen. Er sagte, das es ein Ghost-Koi ist. Hat deiner / haben deine Barteln?
LG Desimona


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



rcnerd schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen, erst mal danke für eure Antworten,
> Es freut mich das vor allem mein Gold- Schwarzer für so einige fragen u Einschätzungen sorgt. Leider weis ich selber nicht genau was das für eine Art ist, hab noch einen zweiten der auch einen goldenen Kopf hat , der Körper aber eher Silber ist. Vermute mal das es ein Koi sind. Versuche mal Bilder von den zweien zu bekommen, aber eigentlich ist das ja nicht das richtige Thema für koi bilder.
> Aber eines weis ich sicher, ein BVB Fan ist er nicht



schau mal in den link hier, dauert einen Moment , wenn man "Butterfly-Koi" anklickt,
aber dann kommen reichlich Bilder:
http://www.koisale.com/inprogress2/butterflykoi.php

Die seitlichen Flossen und die Kopfform finde ich ziemlich identisch mit dem schwarz-goldenen Fisch auf Deinem ersten ¿ (Ironie) Bild.
Aber bitte, ich bin ganz sicher kein Koi-Kenner....


----------



## einfachichKO (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



rcnerd schrieb:


> ...ein BVB Fan ist er nicht




Schade...


----------



## rcnerd (28. Juli 2013)

Hier mal das Photo von dem anderem mit goldenen Kopf


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hallo

Schöne Fische aber ohne Barteln sind es auch keine Koi .....

https://www.google.de/search?q=Koi+Barteln&client=firefox&hs=U6W&rls=net.gmx:defficial&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=NmH1UaaJLInmtQaY04GoCw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1093&bih=454

Gruss Patrick


----------



## rcnerd (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hi Patrick, also da kann ich dir schon voller stolz verkünden das die beiden Barteln haben, leider auf den Fotos nicht erkennbar. Danke für den link,


----------



## Plätscher (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Koi ? Nö!  Shubunkin & Co.*



rcnerd schrieb:


> Aber eines weis ich sicher, ein BVB Fan ist er nicht



Das ist deine Wunschvorstellung. Sie sagen dir noch nicht einmal ob sie Koi oder Goldie sind und dann sollen wir glauben, sie hätten dir gesagt für welchen Verein ihr Herz schlägt. träum mal weiter


----------



## koile (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hallo 
Ich habe auch so einen ( Koi  mit Immigrationhintergrund ) also Eltern kommen aus 
Japan . 
Er leuchtet gold-schwarz !


----------



## rcnerd (29. Juli 2013)

Na der sieht ja fast aus wie meiner, muss ich mal schauen aber meiner noch da ist
Weißt nicht zufällig die genaue Art deines japankoi?
@ plätscher, währe ja fast tierquälerei einen BVB Fan mitten in Bayern unter lauter " Rot -weißen " Artgenossen zu halten. Da sie aber friedlich nebeneinander abhängen denk i mal kann es keiner sein.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hi rcnerd,

zumindest auf Foto 4 ist nen Koi zu sehen, das andere sind aber eher alles Goldfische (u.a. Schubunkins wie der auf Foto 3)

MfG Frank


----------



## rcnerd (29. Juli 2013)

Hi Frank, also meinst bestimmt den Gold schwarzen, da weiß ich mittlerweile das es einer ist, so wie der Gold silberne auch einer ist. aber welche Art währe interessant zu wissen


----------



## Desimona (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Es ist ein   GhostKoi!!!!!


----------



## Desimona (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Bild 4 unten Links => GhostKoi


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

GhostKoi's gibt es nicht 
Das ist eine Bezeichnung die sich der dt. Handel ausgedacht hat.

Oft sind das Nezu Ogon (silbergraue Ogons) oder Matsubas durch ihr Tannenzapfenmuster.
Im Einzelnen dann Gin Matsuba (silberfarben), Kin Matsuba (goldfarben) oder irgendne Phantasiemischung die keiner Varietät zugeordnet werden kann.

Mandy


----------



## Desimona (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hey Mandy,
mit Koi's kennst du dich sicher bestens aus. Ich nicht. Aber gut das du die richtigen Bezeichnungen kennst. Einer sollte das. Ich kenne sie leider nur im Fachhandel unter dem Namen GostKoi bzw. GhostKoi. Weil sie unter Wasser so "geisterhaft" ausschauen.
Wie dem auch sei, was meinst du denn zu Bild 4 von rcnerd unten links =>
Nezu Ogan od. Matsuba -> Gin Matsuba od. Kin Matsuba?
Würde mich interessieren. 
Übringens: Habe deine Teichbaufotos bestaunt 
Meine Achtung an euch!
Habe ich da auch einen Nezu Ogan od. Matsuba gesehen?
LG 
aus dem Rheinland
Desimona


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hey Desimona,

den Koi kann man keiner Varietät zuordnen, höchstens der Gruppe Hikarimoyo-Mono.
Er könnte ein Kin Matsuba sein, wenn die dunklen "Flecken" nicht wären. Ein Matsuba hat so etwas nicht, der ist einfarbig.
Im Prinzip sieht er dem Koi von Gerd ziemlich ähnlich ... allerdings kann man so kleine Koi eh noch nicht abschließend bestimmen.
Wartet mal paar Jahre, bis dahin entwickeln sich Farbe und Muster und stabilisieren sich.
Dann schauen wir ihn uns noch mal an 

Und ja, ich habe einen Nezu Ogon (Butterfly) im Teich. Ist aber kein Japaner ... ist ein sogenannter "Eurokoi", also einer der in Europa geboren wurde.
Gin Matsubas sind richtig silbern, nicht grau  

Schau doch mal im Lexikon. Zacky hat die Varietäten schön zusammengefasst und teilweise bebildert.

Mandy

PS: Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Desimona (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

-Danke Mandy - war sehr aufschlussreich
LG Desimona


----------



## rcnerd (31. Juli 2013)

Auch ich danke für die antworten. Werde da in ein paar Jahren dann mal noch Fotos ins Forum stellen,( wenn ich dran denke und es ihn noch gibt. Man weiß ja nie). Gibt es den auch so Art mischkreuzungen unter den koi? Weil die zwei nur 6 euronen gekostet haben kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das die besonders "blutrein" sind..
MfG Marco


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Hey Marco,

bei jeder Paarung entstehen Varietäten, die es eigentlich nicht gibt. 
Viele sind hübsch, aber sie passen nicht in die Zuchtlinien der Züchter, werden also größtenteils von ihnen entsorgt, oder für'n Appel und ein Ei verkauft.

Wenn Du im Baumarkt einen Koi-Mix kaufst, kannste Dir schon fast sicher sein, dass es undefinierbare Koi werden.
Klar kann man mal Glück habe und der Koi kann paar Jahre später tatsächlich einer bestimmten Varietät zugeordnet werden, aber im Normalfall sind das bunte glitzernde Fische ... die maximal in eine Gruppe passen.

Ändert aber nix daran das es trotzdem hübsche Fischchen sind. Die können ja auch nichts dafür ... sind ja so geboren worden und ihnen ist es völlig egal ob sie ein Kohaku, ein Hi-Utsuri, ein Showa oder etwas anderes sind.

Mandy


----------



## rcnerd (31. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Erklärung, "Mann" lernt doch nie aus. Das ich für 6 Geld kein Edeltier bekomme war mir klar und darum geht's mir auch nicht, bin nicht der Typ der sagt: schau mal mein 200euro koi, mir haben die kleinen einfach gefallen. Die. Stechen richtig raus mit ihrem golden Kopf, und wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich ja so ne Art Aschenputtel im Teich


----------



## Moonlight (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Koi? Oder nicht?*

Marco,

das ist die richtige Einstellung 

Selbst der anfangs häßlichste Koi ist beim 100.Blick ins Wasser dann der König im Teich 
Einfach öfter rein schauen. 

Und sind wir mal ehrlich, ein Laie hat doch davon gar keine Ahnung. Der hört "Koi", bekommt Dollarzeichen in den Augen und denkt da schwimmt ein Porsche im Wasser ... obwohl man dafür gerade mal einen Sack Kartoffeln bekommen würde 

Mandy

PS: mir fällt da gerade ein Sprichwort ein: Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------

